# ** PAP-Parts: ELF Synthetic Oil - FREE T-Shirt Offer!!



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

is proud to be a full-line distributor for Elf Synthetic Oils as well as the Ohio distributor. Elf Oils have long been regarded as some of the most advanced products available. Their Excellium LDX, Excellium DID and Evolution CRV oils conform to and are accepted by VW and Audi to meet their stringent specifications. 
We carry a full selection of Elf products, including the Competition 10W40 and 15W50 synthetic blends and the Extended Change Interval Solaris LLX 5W30. Most products are available in 1-liter and 5-liter sizes. *We guarantee to offer the lowest prices - find a lower price and we'll beat it!*
We also offer *oil change kits for nearly all VW and Audi applications*, most of which include an OE filter, drain plug and washer and even an optional Motive Power Extractor to make your oil changes as clean and simple as possible. 
These Elf Oils meet the following VW specs:
*Excellium LDX 5W40 - 502.00/505.00
Excellium DID 5W40 - 500.00/505.00/505.01
Evolution CRV 0W30 - 503.00/506.00.506.01*








*Special Offer:*
- Free PAP-Parts/8380 Labs T-shirt with the purchase of 2 or more cases of 18 1-liter Elf products.*
For more information on our selection of Elf products, you may call us toll-free at 1-800-944-2964 or visit our website at http://www.PAP-Parts.com or the following links:
*Elf Oils
PAP-Parts Elf Oil Change Kits*
---------------------
We also stock a huge selection of OEM service parts from timing belt kits to oil filters and more all at the *guaranteed lowest prices*. 
*Click here* to visit our secure online web store. And we always say - *Find a lower price and we'll BEAT IT!*
*PAP-Parts.com*
*1-800-944-2964*
*To receive your free shirt, you MUST mention this ad on the phone BEFORE placing your order or type "VORTEX T-SHIRT" into the special instructions area when completing your order online.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:04 AM 8-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: ELF Synthetic Oil - FREE T-Shirt Offer!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: ELF Synthetic Oil - FREE T-Shirt Offer!! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: ELF Synthetic Oil - FREE T-Shirt Offer!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: ELF Synthetic Oil - FREE T-Shirt Offer!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

